# Wild slippers of Minnesota



## Tanner. C (Jun 6, 2017)

I went up to the Black duck orchid reserve marsh and found these beautiful minature Yellow slippers.




[/url]gifs upload[/IMG]


----------



## Tanner. C (Jun 6, 2017)

[/url]post a picture[/IMG]


----------



## JAB (Jun 6, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Don I (Jun 6, 2017)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2017)

Very petite flowers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks for posting Tanner, sweet parvis!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cute!
Yes, they are very small!

I think I saw almost the same looking stuff except what I saw was much bigger on a much much larger plant.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2017)

There is a great feeling, seeing orchids in the wild. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2017)

lovely experience


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2017)

Sweet flowers!


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2017)

It's wonderful to see some wild plants left. Thank you.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 28, 2017)

Those are very nice parviflorum var. makasin (per Sheviak). They have a strong "sweet" odor very early in the morning. When I was growing them in my basement light garden, when in bloom the scent was so strong when I went down at 6 AM to check on things, it was almost nauseating. 

A favorite Cyp of mine.


----------

